# ATV Snow Blower (Bercomac)



## MT-SNOBLO (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, and I couldn't seem to find a place to post questions about ATV Mounted Snow Blowers. Mine is in the shipping process, and I should have it next week. Can someone direct me to that part of this site? Thank you.
http://bercomac.com/en/product/versatile-48-snowblower/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

There are several threads
https://www.plowsite.com/forums/atv-utv-snow-removal.76/


----------

